# 20G long



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I recently re-did this tank with rocks (petrified wood) and added some new plants & moved some old ones around.

Plants list

Baby Tears
Asst. Crypts
Dwarf Hairgrass
Dwarf Lilly
Cardinal Plant
Hornwort
Tiger Lotus
Ricca
Corkscrew Val

Fish list

1-Dwarf Platy
2-Male Endlers
1-Male Guppy
4- White Clouds
2- Corys
1- Dwarf Frog
1- Licorice Gourami
3- Amano shrimp
1-Tiger shrimp

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think you will need quite a few more plants in this newly setup tank. Right now, it is a little sparse and needs a little bit more plant cover. 

I am not a fan of petrified wood. The arrangement of three groupings really does not work for me, especially placed in their upright positions, but if you like it, that's most important.  

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I think you will need quite a few more plants in this newly setup tank. Right now, it is a little sparse and needs a little bit more plant cover.
> 
> I am not a fan of petrified wood. The arrangement of three groupings really does not work for me, especially placed in their upright positions, but if you like it, that's most important.
> 
> Carlos


Thanks for your comments!

This tank has been set up for a year now, I just re-did the aquascape by adding the rocks and some plants and moving other plants around. I'm going to let it fill a bit before adding other plants, I my do a foreground later.

I'm just opposite, I love petrified wood. I do like the look of it for now, I may change my mind and re-do it for the 4th/5th time (lost count) LOL.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

great start


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

I would definitely fill in that foreground with something but other than that it looks pretty cool. Awesome job!

How do your shrimp like the tank? It doesn't seem like a lot of hiding places from the picture that I can see.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Trenac,

Are you going to the Raleigh Aquarium Society annual shindig? It's the last weekend of February. Most of the Carolina Plant Crew will be there and we'd love to meet you.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey, thats a lovely set up by the way. I agree that more plants would be good, also your fish list seems to be okay... 

Your African Dwarf frog should be moved into a way smaller tank, these guys have a hard time looking for there food in big spaces. 

Also be careful with the Gouramis and " Nippy/fast fish" like guppies and plantys ect ect since gouramis are angressive and may nip the other fishs 
tails. Also these fish are "Perky" and might stress him out. 
But all fish have diffrent reactions and personalities some are more agressive then others and some are not even agressive. 


Anyway Great set up,and good luck with the fish :wink:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Phil... Yes, I do have plans to go. Hoping to find a variety of shrimp to add to this tank. _Any pointers for a first timer_? Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Louie... The shrimp do great, they like hiding in the rocks. They really don't have any thing to fear since they are bigger than the fish.

Black oranda... The Licorice Gourami is a very shy fish and stays in the back of the tank. I do not see it very often. All my fish in this tank are small the largest one being the Guppy. I have found this combo of fish is working very well together, no fin picking. However the White clouds do chase each other on occasions. My Dwarf frog gets pampered, he is feed by hand.

It does have more plants then the pic shows, I'm not a good photographer when it comes to fish tanks. Some of the plants are newly planted, so I'm waiting for them to fill in. I will post a update in the future.

Thanks for everyones comments!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes I would have to agree that you could have a bit more plants, maybe a center piece of driftwood would look nice. Where did you get those leg stands thats holding up the light?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The leg stands came from Petsolutions where I bought the JBJ fixture.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That looks like a great tank for that lone Licorice, don't you think you should add some more to the tank? I mean with a 4-5 fish shoal, you would probably see them more. IMVHO, I would sacrifice the livebearers for a pair of Rams or Apisto's.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a great suggestion, I will when my LFS gets more of them in.

I like my livebearers so I think I will keep them, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

trenac said:


> Phil... Yes, I do have plans to go. Hoping to find a variety of shrimp to add to this tank. _Any pointers for a first timer_? Looking forward to meeting everyone.


Bring money. 

Bring as many cuttings as you can, usually the more common the better. I've seen bags of Java Fern go for insane amounts while more interesting plants (to plant people) go for next to nothing. Fish folk will be fish folk.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

> Bring money.


How about credit cards/checks?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't think they take CC, but checks will usually work.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks, Phil


----------

